# Best Flat Top American kit



## brycej (Aug 11, 2008)

Which company sells the best Flat Top American fountain pen kit? What features do you like the best? The worst? What have your experiences been?

I have had a number of people ask me for a fountain pen version of the Flat Top American ballpoint that I make. I have used the kit from Lee Valley about 6 months ago but I wasn't that happy with it.


----------



## scotirish (Aug 11, 2008)

I have made a number of them from Woodcraft and have been happy 98% of the time.  They are #126670.
Check this out: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=1574


----------



## jskeen (Aug 11, 2008)

I ordered 8 kits from Berea from the last group buy, and have had no problem with the quality of the kits.  The design, on the other hand,  lets just say I'm still trying to work around some of the issues.  It is, however, to my knowledge the slimmest fountain pen kit on the market, and the least expensive.  The metal to metal threads are an issue, but again, we hear reports of even the best kits out there opening in pockets.  The section is also plastic instead of epoxy coated brass. The nib is average quality, and the pen once assembled does write quite nicely.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 11, 2008)

The Berea "Streamline American" is an improved version with better threads. They are still metal, but they are smoother, and stay together better than the older "Flat-Top" kit.


----------



## brycej (Aug 11, 2008)

RussFairfield said:


> The Berea "Streamline American" is an improved version with better threads. They are still metal, but they are smoother, and stay together better than the older "Flat-Top" kit.



I have been wondering about the Streamline American but I have not seen any reviews of it. I do like the look of this kit more than the standard American.


----------



## gwilki (Aug 11, 2008)

Bryce
The LV kit is the Berea kit, just FYI.


----------



## brycej (Aug 11, 2008)

gwilki said:


> Bryce
> The LV kit is the Berea kit, just FYI.



Yes, I had thought it was, but wasn't sure if it was the Series 2000. I just found one of the bags from it and it indeed is the Series 2000 from Berea. I was surprised how different this kit is from the ballpoint pen. The finial is different, the center band is different.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2008)

I use a flat top from CSUSA. It has the click top; I use it daily; it is almost 3 years old and I've had no issues with it. I just don't like the metal threads of the Berea version and I like the center band of the CSUSA version much better also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


brycej said:


> Which company sells the best Flat Top American fountain pen kit? What features do you like the best? The worst? What have your experiences been?
> 
> I have had a number of people ask me for a fountain pen version of the Flat Top American ballpoint that I make. I have used the kit from Lee Valley about 6 months ago but I wasn't that happy with it.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Aug 11, 2008)

scotirish said:


> I have made a number of them from Woodcraft and have been happy 98% of the time.  They are #126670.
> Check this out: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=1574



I like the Woodcraft kit, I use the fountain pen interchangeably with a Wall Street II ball point.

My biggest complaint with the WC flat top American are the threads.  They don't hold well unless you CRANK 'em down and the plating wore off after 6 months.

Otherwise, it writes beautifully and is easy to hold and write with.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't yet tried the Streamline that Russ mentioned, but I certainly would take what he said seriously. He has me considering that kit for sure.


To date, the best writing pen I made was a CSA Americana FP. The ONLY two reasons I no longer have the pen is that the plastic snap cap split (after 6 mos) and the rhodium pitted terribly--- it was one of the dozen or so pens I had to send back to them. 

The snap cap gets mixed reviews--- I think it's hit or miss, but honestly I think there are more people that are happy with it than there are people that aren't. Me---- I'm exceptionally picky.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, i use the Classic American from PSI.  I like them for RB, but for a FP i don`t like them they skip and i don`t like the line.  I like to make them,and i like the design.  If i just could order a better nib and knew how to take the nib off and swap them fo the better ones i would, then i would try to sell them, but the way it writes now i wouldn`t dare to try and sell them.  Carl


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2008)

I've done several 3 or 4 of the series 2000 from AS/ Berea, the tenon is very critical and watch the inside of the cap tube, good idea to chamfer it where it goes on to the section. 
It has the typical IPG nib, it writes smoothly with good ink, and people seem to like the feel in their hand.
 My only gripe is the Very thin plastic tube that holds the finial, I haven't had any break, but it looks like a possible weak point in the otherwise nice yet inexpensive fountain pen kit


----------



## mewell (Aug 12, 2008)

I can tell you that PSI has made some changes to their line of "Parker Style" flat tops. The good news is the plastic nib and and top ends are now metal and noticeably sturdier. The bad news is that the fountain pen and rolling writers now have different threads so you can't interchange the two bodies!  We've been able to make a number of sales at shows by telling customers that "we can make that a fountain pen on the spot" if they liked the body of a rolling writer but really wanted a fountain pen. Why PSI decided to do this is beyond me, unless they think they could sell more fountain pens. We're waiting 'till we've used up the last few kits and will bite the bullet for new kits and bushings from another company.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2008)

You can! Contact Lou Metcalf, aka DCbluesman, and get one of his flexible steel nibs. I have one on all of my fountain pens and they work great. Never skips and writes every time. I have one of the small ones on my americana FP. Good ink also helps. The ink cartridge that comes with our kits goes in the trash as soon as I open the pkgs. I don't even send them to a customer. I include a cartridge of Noodlers or Private Reserve ink.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


fernhills said:


> If i just could order a better nib and knew how to take the nib off and swap them fo the better ones i would, then i would try to sell them, but the way it writes now i wouldn`t dare to try and sell them.  Carl


----------



## brycej (Aug 12, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> You can! Contact Lou Metcalf, aka DCbluesman, and get one of his flexible steel nibs. I have one on all of my fountain pens and they work great. Never skips and writes every time. I have one of the small ones on my americana FP. Good ink also helps. The ink cartridge that comes with our kits goes in the trash as soon as I open the pkgs. I don't even send them to a customer. I include a cartridge of Noodlers or Private Reserve ink.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I have to agree, Lou's nibs are first rate. I find they write very smoothly. It is very easy to change a the nib, much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Mr Vic (Aug 16, 2008)

I've turned both the Wodcraft Classic American Screw Cap fountain and ball point kits. I've become a firm believer that I can make the ball point kits and then order the fountain pen nibs and guts through Arizona Silhouettes. If someone falls in love with a pen, but wants it in a fountain pen, I can convert on the spot or sell seperate. Has anyone tried this....look like they should work....


----------



## dgscott (Aug 25, 2008)

I like all the CSUSA kits -- haven't found a bad one yet, and when there's a problem, they always make it right.
Doug


----------

